# Tauchmeister 1000m Divers



## Isthmus (Sep 29, 2005)

I know that you guys said that Tauchmeister watches are basically german styled watches, cased in Asia, with assorted european or asian movements. You guys also said that quality control was quite high, so unlike other popular inexpensive watches made similarly, these semm of above average quality.

My question is what experience if any have you guys had with Tauchmeister's 1000m Helium valve equipped divers:




























Here are the specs I've been able to find:

- Helium Release Valve at 9:00 o'clock

- Date & Power Reserve Indicators

- Retrograde (Fly-Back) 2nd Time Zone (Gmt-Indicator) At 7:00 (Adjustable With The Crown At The 1 Position)

- Cal. Gp01 Precision Movement (Miyota??? Ronda??? Quartz??? Automatic???)

- Shrouded Unidirectional Rotating Bezel

- Luminova Coated Hands And Markers

- Case Size 46mm; Thickness 14,4 Mm; All Stainless Steel

- "Polygon" Screw-Down Crown (Diameter 5,5mm)

- Rated 1000m/3280ft Water Resistant To Iso (International Standard Specifications) (???)

- Hardened Sapphire Crystal

- Screw-Type Case-Back ("Moderate Temperature Assembled" / Assembled In Controlled Temperature Environment)

- "Macuraflex" Rubber Diver Strap (270mm Max)

- 24 Month Warranty

At about $130.00 It sounds like a great deal - assuming the advertising is true. When compared to the cheapest 1000M divers out there, this price just seems ridiculous. It's cheap enought that even if it isn't a true saturation diver, it wouldn't hurt to pay the price just to find out. Have any of you guys had any experience with these watches?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Can't answer your question sorry, there are some dive watch collectors who will know on here.

Must say that GMT indicator is dire it looks a total mess to me.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I have seen the same watches (except the GMT) available with a number of different names available at loads of on-line dive shops, might be worth checking out to see if you can get one cheaper.


----------



## Isthmus (Sep 29, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I have seen the same watches (except the GMT) available with a number of different names available at loads of on-line dive shops, might be worth checking out to see if you can get one cheaper.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow you really think that it can be had for less than $130.00? I thought that was pretty damn cheap based on the specs the named. Ther are these two other models That mimic existing proffesional divers more closely:

The T0046 (which more closely mimics the Seiko Tuna Can):










and










and the Qurtz T0048 (which somewhat mimics the Citizen Eco-Zilla):


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Looks like the same case as the Astina divers


----------



## bobbysamd (Apr 2, 2005)

Slightly OT.

I purchased this Tauchmeister model last summer:










I call this watch my "anti-Rolex." It looks so much like a Rolex, but, because of its red dial, is something that Rolex, a conservative watch company, would probably never consider but should. I can say that because I own a GMT-Master.

I paid something like US $90 for it, delivered. For the money, the quality is just fine. The bracelet and case are nicely made. Accuracy was about +8 the last time I checked. That is also ust fine, especially considering the price point. The watch is comfortable on the wrist.

A Tauchmeister should not be held-out as a "serious" watch. DOXAs, Citizens, Seikos, etc. are "serious." I know nothing about diving, but, if you are looking for a real saturation diver that you would rely upon, you probably should consider one of those makes. Tauchmeisters are *FUN!* Isn't that why we like watches?

Hope that helps some more.


----------

